# Anyone Used 202GF Glue?



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

Has anyone ever used the 202GF glue sold by Lee Valley and Garrett Wade?

Gap-filling PVA glue, with a lot of good properties-I wonder if there's a downside to it (looks like cost might be the only flaw)?

Any experience, opinions?


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

jayseedub,

I have not used this glue but I was intrigued and did a little digging. After seeing comments from other forums I may have to give the Lee Valley 2002 GF glue a try.

http://www.homeownershub.com/woodworking/202gf-a-miracle-glue-247380-2.htm

https://forum.canadianwoodworking.com/forum/woodworking/woodworking-aa/25683-lee-valley-202-gf-glue

Additionally I discovered a thread that while not directly related to 202GF PVA glue, included comments by individuals who use the 202GF glue.

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/new-pva-glue-from-the-gorilla-glue-co

Probably going well beyond your question; I found a Patent that made reference to Garott Wade Company, Inc and described what may be the Wade Garrett formula. The patent is for a different wood glue formulation from that of other wood glues including that of Garott Wade Company, Inc. Perhaps Garott Wade Company formula and the formula described in the patent correspond to the two products you mentioned - I am not sure.

https://www.google.com/patents/US5306749


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for doing that research JBrow-it's a compelling product (at least, based on the description), isn't it? Like you, I'm intrigued….. and interested that there's so little out there concerning actual opinion and experience with it!

Would be nice of one of the magazines would include it in their objective tests, to see what the strength is, and what the downside/s might be, with the gap-filling feature included as a benefit. It looks like Garret Wade and Lee Valley are both marketing a similar product, just adding a "zero" in their product name-but I wonder if it is actually the same product.

Sounds like I might have to just bite the bullet and buy a bottle myself, and see where that takes me!


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I did grab a small jug a while back but haven't had the chance to try it yet, bought way to much T. B. 1 for my work bench and have only used T.B. 3 and some Gorilla glue on cutting boards. Hope we get some comments/info?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Jay, here is one favorable article describing the use of 202GF. HTH


----------

